# η διεθνής, της διεθνούς ή της *διεθνής;



## Earion (Oct 2, 2010)

Αυτή τη στιγμή (Σάββατο, 2 Οκτωβρίου 2010, ώρα 3.25 μ.μ.) ο αυτόματος καταμετρητής του φόρουμ δείχνει ότι φτάσαμε στα 6.666 νήματα. Ευτυχώς που δεν ήμουν εγώ ο υπαίτιος. Προσπερνώ λοιπόν τον εωσφορικό αριθμό και προχωρώ στο θέμα μου).

Ο Σαραντάκος άνοιξε ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον θέμα στον ιστότοπό του, με τίτλο στα ποντιακά, και θέμα τη Διεθνή. Όχι την ίδια την οργάνωση, τη Διεθνή των Εργατών, αλλά τον ύμνο της, του οποίου μεταφράσεις και μουσικές εκτελέσεις υπάρχουν σε πολλές γλώσσες (όπως θα ήταν αναμενόμενο), αλλά και στα ποντιακά. Οι συμβολές των αναγνωστών του ήσαν ουσιαστικές και όλο το νήμα εκτός από το ιστορικό του ενδιαφέρον αναδίνει και μια συγκίνηση για πράγματα γνήσια και αυθεντικά πλην ξεχασμένα.

Όμως ο Σαραντάκος, γνωστός προβοκάτορας, που δεν εννοεί να δώσει βάση στον υπέρτατο νόμο "ου μπλέξεις" κι έχει μπλέξει τώρα με μια φιλόλογο, εφ' ω και του στέλνουμε τη συμπάθειά μας, πετάει εσκεμμένα μια λαδιά: δύο φορές στο κείμενό του και τρίτη σε σχόλιό του δίνει τη γενική του επιθέτου _διεθνής _στο θηλυκό ως: *της διεθνής*.

Και επειδή θα ήταν πολύ μίζερο να εγείρει κανείς το θέμα στο ιστολόγιό του και να εκτρέψει την ωραία συζήτηση που ακολούθησε, λέω να σηκώσω από εδώ το γάντι και να πω τη δική μου άποψη επί του θέματος.

Πώς είναι λοιπόν η γενική των σιγμοκατάληκτων επιθέτων (ο διεθνής, ο ευγενής κ.τ.τ.), που είναι ταυτόχρονα και διγενή (αρσενικό και θηλυκό ίδια);

Κατά την καθαρεύουσα η γενική και για τα δύο γένη είχε κατάληξη --ους (διεθνούς, ευγενούς). Και στο μεν αρσενικό περάσαμε (ή περνάμε ακόμα) σε μια γενικευμένη εξομάλυνση, με κατάληξη σε --η (του διεθνή, του ευγενή). Όχι πως δεν υπάρχουν αντιδράσεις, αλλά διαφαίνεται μια πορεία λίγο πολύ απρόσκοπτη.

Στο θηλυκό όμως είναι τόσο εύκολα τα πράγματα; Θα πούμε δηλαδή της *παιγνιώδης διάθεσης, της *μακροσκελής ανακοίνωσης, της *ασθενής αντίδρασης, μόνο και μόνο για να εξομαλύνουμε και να ακολουθήσει και το θηλυκό την κατάληξη του αρσενικού;

Δεν μου κάθεται σωστά ούτε στο αυτί ούτε στο στόμα. Η γνώμη μου είναι πως πρέπει να μείνουμε στον παλαιό τύπο.

Αυτό που λέω εδώ μάλιστα μου φέρνει στο νου μιαν άλλη συζήτηση που έχει μείνει προς το παρόν (και ίσως μείνει για πολύ ακόμη) μετέωρη, το πώς κλίνουμε τη συγγραφέα: της *συγγραφέας ή της συγγραφέως (εγώ προκρίνω το δεύτερο, κι ας είναι και αρχαιόκλιτο).


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2010)

Θα αποφύγω να καταθέσω απάντηση στο ερώτημα αυτή τη στιγμή, αλλά επιτρέψτε μου μια παρένθεση πειρακτική, που θα πάρει τη γλωσσική της διάσταση.

Ο τρόπος που γράφτηκε ο τίτλος δείχνει και την άποψη του συντάκτη για το ζήτημα. Το επόμενο βήμα θα ήταν να γράψει:

* η διεθνής, της διεθνούς ή της @#$%&!διεθνής@#$%&!;*

Είναι τα λεγόμενα grawlixes για τα οποία όποιος σκεφτεί απόδοση ας ανοίξει και νήμα.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Lexicon_of_Comicana#Grawlixes
http://whatis.techtarget.com/definition/0,,sid9_gci1265304,00.html
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/grawlix
http://www.worldwidewords.org/weirdwords/ww-gra1.htm


----------



## Costas (Oct 2, 2010)

Earion said:


> Δεν μου κάθεται σωστά ούτε στο αυτί ούτε στο στόμα. Η γνώμη μου είναι πως πρέπει να μείνουμε στον παλαιό τύπο.


Το θέμα είναι αν υπάρχουν ποσοτικές και ποιοτικές μετρήσεις του φαινομένου. Υπάρχουν; Ένα καλό παράδειγμα θα ήταν η λέξη "ασθενής" ως ουσιαστικό, που είναι στα χείλια όλου του λαού. Ποιο καλό παιδί θα διημερεύσει σ' ένα κρατικό νοσοκομείο να μας πει; :)

Άλλη τάση είναι του ουδετέρου, που γίνεται άκλιτο. Το κυματοειδές, του κυματοειδές, τα κυματοειδές.


----------

